# What is a sandwich pan?



## josiespencer (Nov 7, 2006)

My daughter's sixteenth birthday is on Thursday. I found a dark chocolate sponge cake recipe in a book by Gerhard Jenne. The recipe starts like this: "Grease two 7-inch sandwich pans..."

This is a cake! I have searched the web and can't really find any "sandwich pans" appropriate for baking a cake, the ones I could find seem to be cast iron or inappropriate in some other way.

Does anyone know what/where these pans might be?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Moving this to the baking and pastry board, where more people are sure to know the answer!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Sounds to me like it's going to be a layer cake. Two 7-inch diameter cake pans. Later, you'll take the two layers and sandwich frosting between them.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Took a little look and sure enough, in the UK, a cake pan is sometimes called a sandwich pan. Image of one below:


----------



## josiespencer (Nov 7, 2006)

I found the answer, thanks! In the UK it is a sandwich pan, here in the USA it is a springform pan.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don;t think that was a springform, but simply a cake pan.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

A "sandwich pan" is simply a "cake pan" both are generic names for all sorts of cake pans whether they are round, square, rectangle, or loose bottom aka spring form.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

not to be picky, but i always thought the springform was the kind with the sort of spring clamp on the side, otherwise simply loose-bottom pan. Doesn't matter much for practical reasons, but before i found the clamping pans, i never could understand why they would call them "springform" since there was no spring.


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

Sandwich pans have a side depth of around 1.5 inches [38cm].

They are traditionally used in the baking of sponge cakes. After baking and cooling, the two cakes are sandwiched together with a filling - then the entire cake is iced, glazed or dusted.

Check out this recipe and photograph on Delia's site:
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/a...m,1033,RC.html


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

More evidence of the wisdom of the "two peoples separated by a common language" line.


----------

